
NASA Animation Offers a Accurate Look at This Year's Coast-To-Coast Eclipse - ourmandave
http://gizmodo.com/nasa-animation-offers-a-freakishly-accurate-look-at-thi-1790817250
======
DrScump
Minus the blogspam, and with the current map:

[https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2017/nasa-moon-data-
pro...](https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2017/nasa-moon-data-provides-
more-accurate-2017-eclipse-path)

